# Noise Engineering free plugins



## Pier (Dec 1, 2021)

Apparently NE went from making Eurorack modules to making plugins. They have a couple of free plugins.









Software — Noise Engineering


What's in the box? NE! Now in VST, AU, AAX, and Rack Extensions for Reason. Check out our plugin collection here, including a bundle of free plugins for VST / AU / AAX! Bring the Noise Engineering quality of sound to your DAW.




noiseengineering.us





These plugins seem more like modules than complete plugins but they have a couple of interesting features and are super quirky


----------



## method1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Just discovered these! Really nice.


----------

